# Responsabilità oggettiva in rete



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

*Responsabilità oggettiva in rete*

*Milano Presenti New York Times, Wall Street Journal e France Presse*

*Google e il ragazzo down 
Una causa «mondiale»*

*Al via il caso sulla «responsabilità oggettiva»*

*





   Un frame del video postato su Google nel 2006   *MILANO — «È come processare i postini per il contenuto delle lettere che portano». L'immagine è di parte: riassume sostanzialmente la linea difensiva di Google in un processo che ieri a Milano è stato rinviato al 29 settembre per l'assenza di un interprete e che sembra destinato a fare storia. Ma rende molto bene la complessità del caso. In gioco c'è il limite nella condivisione dei video e degli altri contenuti sul web. 
*Libertà contro responsabilità (e censura)* nelle parole degli estremisti in campo ma anche di chi osserva da giornaliero fruitore di Internet. Devono le società del fenomeno sociale più importante del momento nel mondo — siano esse YouTube (Google), Facebook, MySpace o Twitter — controllare i materiali «postati» dagli utenti un po' come avviene in un canale più tradizionale come la tv? C'è una responsabilità oggettiva di chi offre il canale e la tecnologia di accesso oppure il mondo del web si deve autoregolamentare? «Non ci sono altri processi simili nel mondo — spiega l'avvocato Marco Pancini, european policy council per Google — perché gli altri come quello su Napster riguardavano il copyright mentre qui di dibatte sui contenuti generati dagli stessi utenti». Anche se dei casi eclatanti c'erano già stati pur non sfociando in un processo. Nel 2007 YouTube (che nella società californiana ha sostanzialmente rimpiazzato il servizio di Google Video su cui era stato caricato il documento oggetto del processo con gli abusi dei compagni contro un ragazzo disabile) era stato pesantemente criticato in Germania per dei filmati nazisti in cui si negava l'Olocausto. Sul sito erano comparse anche delle clip del film di propaganda nazista del 1940 «Jud Suess». E sempre nel 2007 la bufera aveva colpito lo stesso sito per un filmato in cui si deridevano le vittime del disastro di Hillsborough del 1989 in cui morirono in uno stadio 96 tifosi del Liverpool. I filmati vennero subito ritirati dalla società. Come succede ogni giorno in seguito alle segnalazioni delle stesse community di utenti. I gruppi di social networking infatti non controllano il materiale che viene «postato». Non esistono algoritmi misteriosi che permettono un filtro ex ante.

* D'altra parte basterebbero* i numeri della sola YouTube per capirlo: nel mondo vengono caricate 28.800 ore di filmati al giorno, pari a 10 milioni di ore all'anno. Considerando che la durata standard di un filmato è di tre minuti parliamo di 200 milioni di nuovi filmati. Ogni giorno secondo le stime vengono trasmessi 1,2 miliardi di video. « Impossibile chiederci un controllo» è il ragionamento di Google. Come funziona dunque? In pratica in fondo a tutte le pagine di questi siti ci sono dei link che permettono la segnalazione alla società di un contenuto che per qualche motivo disturba il popolo del web. Nel caso a processo, anche se il video è rimasto ben due mesi su internet, Google attraverso Pancini afferma di averlo ritirano entro le 24 ore successive alla prima segnalazione. Se almeno secondo le leggi italiane si può parlare di «responsabilità oggettive» lo dirà il giudice. Ma certo, guardando a casi delicati come quello delle aule milanesi, resta il tema se tutto ciò che avviene sul web possa essere demandato all'anarchia procreatrice che sembra popolare le comunità virtuali oppure se, altra faccia della medaglia, la richiesta di un controllo più efficace ex ante non possa trasformarsi nel boomerang della censura. 




che ne pensate?
io penso che se offri un servizio pubblico di cui un pubblico usufruisce devi garantire controlli.
se no non lo fai.
ho saputo che su youtube circolano video di suicidi in diretta, di maltrattamenti su persone e animali .
O permetti che vengano puniti i pezzi di merda che li mettono o metti filtri e regole non sorpassabili.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Milano Presenti New York Times, Wall Street Journal e France Presse*
> 
> *Google e il ragazzo down *
> *Una causa «mondiale»*
> ...


Purtroppo si finirebbe sempre nell'annosa domanda: chi giudica il giudice?
Chi si accolla il peso della censura?
Inoltre il problema dei "volumi" è reale.
Impegnarsi ad evolvere la coscienza collettiva può essere molto più lungo e difficile, ma senza dubbio più efficace.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo si finirebbe sempre nell'annosa domanda: chi giudica il giudice?
> Chi si accolla il peso della censura?
> Inoltre il problema dei "volumi" è reale.
> * Impegnarsi ad evolvere la coscienza collettiva può essere molto più lungo e difficile, ma senza dubbio più efficace*.



lo credi possibile?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo credi possibile?


Sono un cultore della coscienza personale, e schifosamente ottimista, anche se credo che nessuno dei presenti vedrà mai il risultato di questo processo.

_"Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio"_ per me è una delle peggiori cagate che si può pensare.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono un cultore della coscienza personale, e schifosamente ottimista, anche se credo che nessuno dei presenti vedrà mai il risultato di questo processo.
> 
> _"Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio"_ per me è una delle peggiori cagate che si può pensare.



sono d'accordo anche se meno ottimista.
Il fatto è che coi dindini che hanno potrebbero ,magari dico una cazzata, creare un ufficio preposto solo al controllo e al filtro.
Ora credo sia veramente inesistente visto che c'è di tutto, dal porno al suicidio


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono d'accordo anche se meno ottimista.
> Il fatto è che coi dindini che hanno potrebbero ,magari dico una cazzata, creare un ufficio preposto solo al controllo e al filtro.
> Ora credo sia veramente inesistente visto che c'è di tutto, dal porno al suicidio


Abbandonarsi anche in questo caso alla censura altrui penso sia perdere l'ennesima occasione per dare finalmente peso alla responsabilità personale (e quindi alla propria, vera, libertà).
(certo che né io né te - spero - siamo tra quelli che postano certe cose).
Internet, come tutto, è pericoloso solo in funzione dell'uso che se ne fa, e questo è responsabilità di ognuno singolarmente.
Demandare la censura corrisponde ad un lavarsene le mani.

I genitori tutelino i figli, tutti tutelino i più deboli.
Solo in quest'ottica si può (per quanto lentamente) crescere.
Il resto provoca solo, come sempre, il desiderio di superare gli ostacoli posti, il gusto della "trasgressione" a prescindere da cosa questa possa significare.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Abbandonarsi anche in questo caso alla censura altrui penso sia perdere l'ennesima occasione per dare finalmente peso alla responsabilità personale (e quindi alla propria, vera, libertà).
> (certo che né io né te - spero - siamo tra quelli che postano certe cose).
> Internet, come tutto, è pericoloso solo in funzione dell'uso che se ne fa, e questo è responsabilità di ognuno singolarmente.
> Demandare la censura corrisponde ad un lavarsene le mani.
> ...


non ci vedo niente di sbagliato nel censurare certe vaccate.
E secondo il tuo ragionamento sulla responsabilità personale potremmo provare a levare regole e leggi per sondare se la gente è responsabile o no.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  tu sei ottimista?? già ci si fa i cazzi proprio grazie all'INcertezza delle pene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ok utopie ma qui si viaggia nell'illusione...


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci vedo niente di sbagliato nel censurare certe vaccate.
> E secondo il tuo ragionamento sulla responsabilità personale potremmo provare a levare regole e leggi per sondare se la gente è responsabile o no..
> 
> 
> ...


Un giorno potresti lamentarti perchè ti sei trovata la censura su "vaccate" che a te non sembravano tali, ed inveirai contro il "potere".

_"Le decisioni giuste vengono dall'esperienza._
_L'esperienza viene dalle decisioni sbagliate."_
(Schopenauer)


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un giorno potresti lamentarti perchè ti sei trovata la censura su "vaccate" che a te non sembravano tali, ed inveirai contro il "potere".
> 
> _"Le decisioni giuste vengono dall'esperienza._
> _L'esperienza viene dalle decisioni sbagliate."_
> (Schopenauer)



trovi che porno, suicidio e maltrattamenti possano rientrare in categorie che col tempo perderanno valore di vaccata? (perchè di questo stiamo parlando)
Ho 42 anni non 12.
Quello che oggi considero intollerabile difficilmente col tempo potrà diventare accettabile


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovi che porno, suicidio e maltrattamenti possano rientrare in categorie che col tempo perderanno valore di vaccata? (perchè di questo stiamo parlando)
> Ho 42 anni non 12.
> Quello che oggi considero intollerabile difficilmente col tempo potrà diventare accettabile


Io vedo le cose in una prospettiva meno personale, quantomeno riguardo alle aspettative.
Comunque osserva la Storia, e guarda quante cose che oggi  riteniamo normali, quando non addirittura indispensabili, un tempo avrebbero fatto inorridire.
ti riporto ancora l'attenzione su una considerazione che ritengo fondamentale: il pericolo di una cosa, non è la cosa in sé, ma l'uso che ne fai, e di ciò sei solo tu responsabile.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

sono mezzi di 'comunicazione' se non ci fossero i reati veerebbeeo commessi in ogni caso... comunque si possono sempre segnalare eventuali abusi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che ne pensate?
> io penso che se offri un servizio pubblico di cui un pubblico usufruisce devi garantire controlli.
> se no non lo fai.
> ho saputo che su youtube circolano video di suicidi in diretta, di maltrattamenti su persone e animali .
> O permetti che vengano puniti i pezzi di merda che li mettono o metti filtri e regole non sorpassabili.


internet non è la tv, quella ti viene propinata, lì forse ci vuole un po' più di controllo e 'censura', su internet tu devi cercarti la roba, se nn ti piace il maltrattamento del cane non lo cerchi (*).... è la storia del dito e la luna, internet è il dito, per qualunque caso dico no alla censura.

mi fa incazzare quando i giornalistucoli/televisione/popolinoignorante dice: 'eh, fanno bene a chiudere internet, ci sono i pedofili!'.... eh, certo, come se la pedofilia ci fosse solo x colpa di internet e chiudendo questa si risolvesse il problema....


(*) che sia chiaro: non approvo il maltrattamento, il fatto che sia pubblicato su youtube non cambia l'assurdo gesto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> internet non è la tv, quella ti viene propinata, lì forse ci vuole un po' più di controllo e 'censura', su internet tu devi cercarti la roba, _*se nn ti piace il maltrattamento del cane non lo cerchi *_(*).... è la storia del dito e la luna, internet è il dito, per qualunque caso dico no alla censura.
> 
> mi fa incazzare quando i giornalistucoli/televisione/popolinoignorante dice: 'eh, fanno bene a chiudere internet, ci sono i pedofili!'.... eh, certo, come se la pedofilia ci fosse solo x colpa di internet e chiudendo questa si risolvesse il problema....
> 
> ...


mi tocca proprio farlo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi tocca proprio farlo


scusate ma io ho trovato foto di maltrattamenti o schifezze varie ( porno a non finire) digitando tutt'altro su google.
E poi che c'entra?
se uno è fuori di testa e gli piace maltrattare va ,cerca e trova le dritte per come fare? o come suicidarsi o fabbricare  bombe?
sulla storia dei pedofili poi...certo che c'era anche prima, oggi hanno vita ben più facile e comoda.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma io ho trovato foto di maltrattamenti o schifezze varie ( porno a non finire) digitando tutt'altro su google.
> E poi che c'entra?
> se uno è fuori di testa e gli piace maltrattare va ,cerca e trova le dritte per come fare? o come suicidarsi o fabbricare  bombe?
> sulla storia dei pedofili poi...certo che c'era anche prima, oggi hanno vita ben più facile e comoda.



ma scusa mi stai dicendo che se a uno piace maltrattare (o si vuole suicidare) ha bisogno di andare a cercarsi le dritte su internet, per imparare a farlo? quindi i maltrattamenti (ad animali o a persone) sono un male dei giorni nostri?
è ovvio che questi siti vadano oscurati, ma è impensabile credere di poterlo fare per tutti. internet ha un culo enorme e tenerlo interamente sotto controllo temo sia davvero impossibile. l'unica soluzione sarebbe eliminare internet e tornare - dal punto di vista della comunicazione - a 30 anni fa. telefono di casa e fax. punto. niente più web, niente più mail, niente più cellulari di ultima generazione che permettono l'invio di filmati e foto.
non sono neanche sicura che i pedofili abbiano vita ben più facile e comoda. non è che ora se ne parla di più perché il fenomeno è aumentato, ma perché ora i bastardi vengono scoperti e/o denunciati più di prima. secondo me anche grazie a internet.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2009)

sto solo dicendo che internet ha delle potenzialità incredibili e se non usato con la testa o da gente con la testa può far danni seri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sto solo dicendo che internet ha delle potenzialità incredibili e se non usato con la testa o da gente con la testa può far danni seri.


questo senza dubbio amor. il danno purtroppo è proprio non poterlo controllare.
ma in fondo tante altre cose sono tendenzialmente pericolose, internet però è più nell'occhio del ciclone. forse perché tutto sommato è ancora una novità.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *questo senza dubbio amor.* il danno purtroppo è proprio non poterlo controllare.
> ma in fondo tante altre cose sono tendenzialmente pericolose, internet però è più nell'occhio del ciclone. forse perché tutto sommato è ancora una novità.


ti prego di non fare branco e darmi ragione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti prego di non fare branco e darmi ragione


ah già.

utente asudem lei non capisce un cazzo e non ha ragione proprio per niente


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah già.
> 
> utente asudem lei non capisce un cazzo e non ha ragione proprio per niente


mettiti in coda.
C'è un  branco di utenti che lo pensa


----------

